# HC Clumping Issue



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

So I started this hobby back in early July. I was really interested in growing HC so I got a 40gallon, some fluval shrimp stratum, a 200w t5 fixture, set up 3 DIY Co2, Excel and started my quest for a perfect HC Carpet.

5 months later, i have a tank full of HC. But it's nowhere near a nice carpet that I expected!

I have some spots that haven't grown much while other spots have a clump of HC. Other spots have tall HC while others are not really growing.

Any idea what i'm doing wrong here? 

I haven't trimmed it either, is this the problem?


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

not enough light causes HC to grow upwards and not spread.


----------



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think that's an issue in my tank though. I have 200w for a 40gallon tank.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

how tall is the tank? depth changes the 3~4w per gallon rule.


----------



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

It's a 40G Long. i'd say about 18 inches high.


----------



## jakz0rz (Mar 21, 2011)

I am having the same problem. It never used to grow for me until I upgraded my light and added pressurized CO2. Then it exploded. But it did not spread, it made a huge mountain super thick and dense. I am not sure, but I think the key is _trimming_ the tops of it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

I jumped and finally trimmed all my HC 2 weeks ago. It was a devastating experience since i had a lot of dead patches and bald spots. 

The good thing it that 2 weeks later- all the bald spots have been covered and the dead patches are being overrun by fresh grown HC. So far I'm having good results.


----------

